# HOG Hunting Lease



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am getting together a list of possible members for a new lease off Hwy 98, Panama City Beach. I am in the process of looking into 1800 acres, yes there are deer, few and small as it is typical of so close to the beach but there are 100's of hogs... 

10 people, deer and hogs, very thick Pine and brush, easy access to the entrance and next to a wet land un-hunted area. No trapping, NO dogs, free range hunting and that is all I can say now. The club membership will be $600-750, beginning as soon as the lease is signed running through 1 June 2012. No commitments at this time, just "I got the $, it is something I would be interested in and it is close enough to me to be considered". Privately more info will be forthcoming in the next week or 2. Can't answer many questions or show you the lease right now but you will know EVERYTHING before signing and paying...just trying to get an interest level at this point for a HOG lease.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, Frank... I cannot be one of the prospect members... Too dern far for me... But I wish you all the luck with the endeavor...

Brent


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Love to, neighbor... Don't have the greenbacks right now. Maybe I will soon?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

_I will be advertising in Panama City after I get the lease, just wanted to give members here first dibs. If it would work for you it will be cheap enough and as popular as hog hunting is now I doubt I will have a problem finding the 10 core members._ 

I will also attempt to find a member with a tractor/brush hog to clear baiting areas and some trails. I am sure I could sell it as a Deer lease w hogs as others do but the primary inhabitant are the Hogs.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Remember Also --->*

This is hunting year round. (HOGs) Any weapon,any bullet, any mag size,AND......probably night hunting,with light and/or with a NVD. Allow Frank to confirm all of this. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes Sawman, this is a year round lease, handgun, rifle, bow, spear all the legal ways to kill a hog on private land. I will be, upon securing the lease, applying for a night with light Permit for hogs so all members will be allowed to use. Of course using Night Vision is legal without a permit. We will be implementing a system so if you are there at night others will know and vise-versa for safety. There is no guarantee that the permit will be approved, but I will apply.

If your current lease does not have hogs on it this will be a cheap add-on for year round hunting. We will never be able to kill all the hogs by hunting so it is a never ending resource.

There are barrs on the lease, caught and released, 400-500lb hogs have been observed so hopefully some nice trophy hogs will be available. The land on 1 side cannot be hunted, the other side wants no hogs and the unhunted land is wet 365 days a year. I cannot wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

where exactly is it at? east side or west?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't tell at this time, sorry, have to secure it then I will have a map.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

Man sounds great just to far for me.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Im would possibly be interested.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Got you on the list Reel. I am hoping to secure the land before next Wed as I leave for a week then, so if you don't see me posting that is why.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Got you on the list Reel. I am hoping to secure the land before next Wed as I leave for a week then, so if you don't see me posting that is why.


you gonna be ok not being able to post for a whole week?  that's not a knock on you - i know it doesn't take me but a couple days before i start wondering what i'm missing!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No it will be terrible! The house we will be visiting has no internet, I will find a place to get online along the way and in the little town somewhere.

Looking at the lease tomorrow, I cut out a worthless chunk so ends up being 1300 acres, so hopefully less people and/or less $$. Also got a tractor guy who wants to trade for some hunting.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hogs*

PM Sent. looking for details when you get them.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Any more details on the location so I can figure out how long it would take me to drive over there from Pensacola.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

May get a return call Mon, I have looked at the land and need some clarification on accessibility and the hunting around it too. I will post as soon as I get the info.

The location off Hwy 98 is the West entrance is just past Lake Powell and the corner of Front beach road and 98...so basically the lease runs parallel with 98 and the east end is almost to Hwy 79.


----------



## AHUNTR (Oct 27, 2010)

Any Ducks????


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I am definitetly interested. My dad may be interested as well. Is this a part of the "West End Hunting Club"? They broke up alot of it last season and no longer run dogs out there. 

Is this the chunk of land that runs from Wild Heron to Back Beach Commerce Park? That's 3.5 miles, 4.5 miles if all the way to 79?


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you going to have club feeders and private?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK guys, things becoming clearer by the day as these things do. I am leaving Wed for a planned trip I can't renege on so will be out of touch for the most part. The area is looking better and better, commitments for gates, access, and a buffer zone where no one hunts makes this lease start to look better. The owner and I will hash out the details the week I get back. ALL the initial $$ are coming out of my pocket, so after your visit you will have a short time to commit. Still no guarantees but trying to let you that have shown interest be kept informed...Thank you.

You will be invited to come, look, scout, smell the earth and pick your areas. I am big on kids and Veterans, so I expect you to bring your kids to safely hunt your area and if you bring a Wounded Warrior from any War to hunt, I will encourage that. SAFE gun Handling, no drinking/drugs during hunting and pass on game that may put another member in danger. This is to be fun not dangerous.

Here is what I got so far.
Till June 1 2012 $500-$600
Hogs and deer are on the property
Professional Hog hunter and guide will be available to help you plan your areas to draw them in.
Each person, 7-10 will have their own area and be responsible for their own plots and bait.
There will be a common area in case you are not drawing the hogs in to hunt and make sure you get some pork by invitation only.
We are trying to get a member with a tractor to join. and you will do it yourself or be able to contract with him for xtra tractor work.

This area has not really been hunted in a couple of years and the game seems to treat the land there and around it as a sanctuary. Corn has not been there for at least 2 years. I think this could be a great area and is expandable so who knows what we may become in the next 3-5 years.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a tractor and a few attachements (disk, 4' hog) but I don't have a trailer. I'm in Pensacola an would be able to do _some_ work. Does anyone else have some equipment?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Ardiemus, will keep in touch, I think I have one in Panama City, but you never know. I may be able to get you some work over there if you can find a trailer...Thanks


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

PM's answered, let me know if you did not get one answered...Thanks


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

PM sent.

Smitty


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

PM sent as well--Sam


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like there are plenty of folks to make this "hog lease" a reality...

I have some knowledge I will share at any time... May not be nothin' others don't already know but feel free to ask...

Brent


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*OK....Heres One --->*

Do hogs ever stop growing ??? --- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw, I do not think they are genetically limited in growth... They seem to grow as large as food and water sources will allow. Some breeds might have more potential for growth than others.

Hogs with good farm crop like corn and peanuts will be some big sumbucks as will the ones that have made a habit out of feeding on horse ranches etc... They love that sweet feed!

Unlike deer, hogs keep getting more teeth until at least 4-5 years old. I think I heard that part of aging deer is looking for teeth loss... For hog aging, we count how many molers have come in.

Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys, I lost the lease, they said it would be held till I got back in town then yesterday I got a text saying it had been leased...guy walked in, cash in hand and took it...I may have said too much here and someone got it, but those are the breaks...will still be looking...Sorry to all. Frank 
I am at McDonalds on the net so not much time, will respond when I get back Wed.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

We hunt a large corn farm area and the pigs really don't get much bigger than 300 . You will hear of 5 and 6 hundred pound hogs , but most people overestimate a hog weight .


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Guys, I lost the lease, they said it would be held till I got back in town then yesterday I got a text saying it had been leased...guy walked in, cash in hand and took it...I may have said too much here and someone got it, but those are the breaks...will still be looking...Sorry to all. Frank
> I am at McDonalds on the net so not much time, will respond when I get back Wed.


Now thats some BS. Guy walked in, cash in hand and took it? Damn talk about first come first serve right there. Sorry to hear that Frank. If you dont mind me asking what was the price to secure the lease?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Guys, I lost the lease, they said it would be held till I got back in town then yesterday I got a text saying it had been leased...guy walked in, cash in hand and took it...I may have said too much here and someone got it, but those are the breaks...will still be looking...Sorry to all. Frank
> I am at McDonalds on the net so not much time, will respond when I get back Wed.


That sucks.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I know west bay hunting club was huge with alot of members. When I was a member there were probably 40 members. Last year when they lost most of their land, it would not surprise me if it was a former member. Some of those guys had some big wallets.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

WestGalBay said:


> We hunt a large corn farm area and the pigs really don't get much bigger than 300 . You will hear of 5 and 6 hundred pound hogs , but most people overestimate a hog weight .


Ours are not estimated weights but weighed, In Bay Cty at our lease we had a 500 last year and the record 3 years ago was 650...I agree 300-400 in the normal max with 250 being a good hog but some are just pigs when eating...lol

Sorry guys, nothing I can do maybe later or next year, will keep you posted.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Bear and Hogs*

People will greatly over estimate the size of a bear in it's natural environment also. A 200lb so-so bear becomes a 600lb bruiser in the dark growth at sunset.

I killed a 300lb hog on Eglin several years back. There were several hogs in that same sounder,one of which was half again as big as the one that I shot. Believe me,a hog that size looks like a rhino or hippo coming out of the palmetto thickets. 

The "normal" sized hog in these parts is 80-100lbs. A 200 pounder looks huge to most. If you unexpectedly came across a 400+ pounder,you would surely know it. Most of the stories that are told about these huge monsters that can eat a whole girl scout troupe in one afternoon are........BULL S*IT. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have killed one hog in my many years of hunting, it was in Walton Co. on a friends property. It was about 200 and I found out fast pulling a dead hog a short distance isn't like pulling a a dead deer.

Talk about dead weight, that sucker was heavy.

Like moose hunting, the fun ends when you pull the trigger!


----------

